# 3D Welt und Eingabe



## Drake (14. Mai 2008)

Hallo

benutze ein simpleUniverse, in dem ich mich durch verschiedene Szenen klicken kann.

Jetzt meine Frage, sie klingt simpel, die Antwort ist es bestimmt auch, wei bekomme Eingabemöglichkeiten (z.B. Textfield) oder (formatierte) Ausgaben in die 3D Welt? Konnte nichts in dieser Richtung finden.

mfg
Drake


----------



## Marco13 (14. Mai 2008)

Was meinst du mit "*in* die 3D-Welt"? Dort mal einfach so ein TextField frei durch den Raum fliegen zu lassen ist alles andere als einfach (auch wenn' ich's mal versucht habe... http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=59563&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0 ). Üblicherweise hat man den Canvas3D (oder so) wo gezeichnet wird, und an der Seite daneben Eingabemöglichkeiten in einem Panel....


----------



## Drake (14. Mai 2008)

Danke, werds mir in ruhe anschauen.

mit "in die 3D Welt" mein ich in den den Szenegraphen (Ausdrucksweise ist pre Kaaffe bei mir leider immer so ne Sache).

Hab ein schönes Menu als 3D Szenerie erstellt (feste Kamerasicht).

Jetzt möchte ich in der Kampagnenszene eine Profilauswahl und Profil anlegen integrieren, daher die Frage.

mfg
Drake


----------



## Marco13 (14. Mai 2008)

Hmja, echte Swing-Components in den Szenegraphen packen ist erstmal nicht möglich. Selbst Swogl verwendet JOGL und einige Hack-Artige Konstrukte.


----------



## Illuvatar (14. Mai 2008)

Marco13 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hmja, echte Swing-Components in den Szenegraphen packen ist erstmal nicht möglich. Selbst Swogl verwendet JOGL und einige Hack-Artige Konstrukte.



Anders gesagt: Du müsstest eben alles selber machen. Ein QuadArray mit einem Quad, und in die Textur von dem musst du immer die Swing-Komponente zeichnen. Dann noch so Sachen wie Listener weitergeben, et voila 

ODER willst du nur sozusagen "über" dem Canvas3D noch (2D-)Swing-Komponenten haben? Das sollte zumindest einfacher zu bewerkstelligen sein, da muss man eben aufpassen, dass die Komponenten im postRender vom Canvas irgendwie gezeichnet werden.


----------



## Drake (17. Mai 2008)

Danke für die Antworten, aber ich glaube ich bin in Gedanken über mein eigentliches Ziel hinaus geschossen.

Da die Szenen, wo ich die Eingabe brauche, weder zoom - noch drehbar sind, rufe ich bei deren Aufruf einen JDialog auf, welcher sich somit automatisch über die Canvas legt.

mfg
Drake


----------

